
Make me CEO of RIM for one day by Alcides Fonseca - Alcides
http://wiki.alcidesfonseca.com/blog/make-me-ceo-rim-one-day/
======
zmonkeyz
'I would drop the development of the QNX OS and all related systems'

I knew it was coming and wanted to stop reading after this. With that said
Android may work out for RIM vs other companies because they make pretty good
hardware and they'd have their own suite to differentiate themselves. With
that said I really like the Playbook OS a lot and would love to see what it
can do for their phones.

